# Mrs.Mom's low fat fish recipe



## mrs.mom (Apr 28, 2011)

Ingredients:


1 pound hamour fillet fish
1 carrot, sliced
1 white onion, sliced
1 green pepper, sliced
3 tablespoons frozen beans
1 tomato, sliced
3 tablespoons fresh mint leaves
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon  dried sweet basil
1 teaspoon garlic powder
juice of 2 lemon
salt and pepper to taste
Preparation:


Wash the fish then cut the fish fillet into 3 inch long pieces
Place the fish in a medium sized bowl. Add the dried oregano, basil, garlic powder, lemon juice, salt and pepper. Mix them well.
Leave the fish to marinate for 1 hour
In a non stick pan, add in the onion, carrot, green pepper, tomato and beans. I usually don't use any oil but if you like you can use oil spray.
Place the pan on medium heat and stir the vegetables for 10 min.
Remove the vegetables from the pan and leave aside.
In the same pan, place the marinated fish side by side. Pour the juice of the marinade over it with 1/2 cup water.
Cook on low-medium heat while turning the fillet once on the other side. Cook for 10 min.
Now return the vegetables over the fish and sprinkle the fresh mint leaves on top. Cook for 5 min. If you like your vegetables soft you can pour in 1/4 cup of water. Add salt and pepper. Bring to a simmer and remove from heat.
I usually cook this fish recipe. I am not a nutritional expert but I think it has very little calories. 
   Enjoy!


----------



## mrs.mom (Apr 29, 2011)

I am sorry, there was a typing mistake. It 3 tablespoons frozen peas (not beans)


----------

